# Relaxing entertainment



## Steph08 (Sep 25, 2009)

Home theater, are entertainment systems that seek to reproduce movie theater quality video and audio in a private home.

Almost all audio make combination audio/video equipment for home theater listening and viewing.

Now a days elite people have home theater in their home to keep their entertainment privately.:heartlove


----------

